# Mal wieder convertDateTime



## y0dA (9. Aug 2010)

Hi!


```
appl_timezone=Europe/Berlin
appl_datum_input_format=dd.MM.yyyy
```


```
<h:panelGrid columns="2" styleClass="input_mask">
				<h:outputLabel for="erworben_am" value="#{msg.waffe_erworben_am}" />
				<h:outputText id="erworben_am" value="#{detailWaffeBean.gueltigVon}">
					<f:convertDateTime pattern="#{msg.appl_datum_input_format}" type="date" timeZone="#{msg.appl_timezone}"/>
				</h:outputText>
			</h:panelGrid>
```

Warum wird mir trotzdem nicht der korrekte Datumsstring angezeigt (Bspw. bekomme ich 8.8.2010 anstatt 9.8.2010 angezeigt)?
Es handelt sich in der Bean um ein util.Date.

Hatte selbiges Problem schon mal im Jahre 2007:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines-ee/49056-jsf-uhrzeitausgabe-problem.html

**EDIT**
Es handelt sich um JSF 1.2


----------



## diel2001 (9. Aug 2010)

Ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem auch und ich denke es liegt an der Zeitzone.
Wenn das Datum auf 00:00 Uhr steht und die falsche Zeitzone benutzt wird, zeigt er das falsche Datum an.


----------



## y0dA (9. Aug 2010)

diel2001 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem auch und ich denke es liegt an der Zeitzone.
> Wenn das Datum auf 00:00 Uhr steht und die falsche Zeitzone benutzt wird, zeigt er das falsche Datum an.



Das ist mir schon bewusst, deshalb gebe ich die Zeitzone ja auch an


----------

